
Ask HN: What to show to get an initial market validation? - mfalcon
I&#x27;m building a service to be consumed as an API which relies on some deep learning models that I&#x27;ve been developing. It&#x27;s a 
Computer Vision related project, the idea is to extract features from images to be used from the customers (mainly CRM&#x27;s).<p>The current code takes a lot of time to run and I would need a considerable amount of time to optimize it. This is a side project right now, so I&#x27;m trying to optimize the time I dedicate to it.<p>I&#x27;ve the possibility to get a meeting with two or three prospects (it&#x27;ll be B2B business) and I&#x27;m thinking about what (and when) to show to them in order to make an initial market validation.<p>1) Show them the program output from a computer terminal: we take some images
from the web and I show them what would be the result if they use the service.<p>2) Show them only a presentation with the current and future features.<p>3) Wait and spend X time (something like two months) developing a functional API and then get the meetings to show
them the working API.<p>What would you do if you were me?
======
jppope
#4 => go get customers that will pay for the development of the rest of the
API. They will require some light customization, but you will get paid while
building your product.

~~~
mfalcon
What's the difference with #1?

